# Ears!!



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I keep Molly clipped fairly shortish but so far keep her hair on her ears long and just trim them straight at the bottom - what do you do with ears when clipping shortish?

Here is Molly with her current ear style


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Molly is so sweet...on the first grooming day I went to the instructor said you should follow the natural shape of the ear but think you should just do what you like


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Colin. We are really just finding our way through the whole hair cut maze so straight has just been the easiest option up to now. Any more photos of different ways ears can be styled?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd be interested in this one too. I have so far trimmed the bottom of Biscuit's ears once and I let the hair on the top of his head overhang his ears by about 2" max at the top. I love his deeper apricot ears and don't want the lighter hair from his head to totally grow over this.

Lots of grooming pics from today's course please! xx


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I cut Lucy's a bit too short when I trimmed her for the 1st time! Next time I'm just going to use the clippers on the same length as the body to keep them trimmed.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Some pics here how I trim my dogs ears ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/16/cockapoo-grooming-styles/

As you can see I trim them in length and thickness ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks JoJo! - Biscuit's a very similar colouring to Honey with darker ears and paler hair on top, so I would cut like you to show off the darker floppy ears.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks all - we will maybe try trimming them slightly differently next time she is due a haircut!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think the thing with cockapoo's is anything goes. There is no set style, just personal preferences.

Molly looks lovely by the way


----------

